# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Cialis headache go away?

## deltapapatango

Started taking 5mg Cialis pills for healthy prostate etc

I am getting a slight headache from them. Foes the body get used to it and just plain old go away after awhile?

----------


## Trevtrev

For me, no it did not. After the headache came lower back ache, leg pain, and sleepless nights. 

Had to stop, unfortunately. However, most people seem to tolerate it well, just not me at that dose. 

This week I'm going to try every other day and see what happens. 

Perhaps if your headache doesn't go away cut your daily dose in half. 

Good luck!

----------


## Ridgback

I had bad headaches, Back pain etc with the pills, but since starting the liquid daily, none.. except the good. maybe you could give it a try.

----------


## NEFLRick

You can try lowering the dose slightly. Also, try taking it at night.

I didn't get headaches but I was getting slightly blurry vision. Taking it at night has fixed all of that.

----------


## David LoPan

I got headaches bad as well. I lowed my dose a lot and it helped but the headaches were still there. I have not tried the liquid so I dont know about that product. Also Viagra gave me headaches that were 10 times worse. And there is nothing like being hard as a teenager and have to bad of a headache to do anything about it.

----------


## deltapapatango

Thanks for the information guys. I do have liquid form coming in soon.

----------


## CanisLupus

The caps I have are 30mg. I took one and felt like holy hell for 3 days. Even 10mg (liquid) at night messes the whole next day up for me. Headaches, blurred vision, ringing in my ears. Wicked erections, though. Haven't tried 5mg yet.

----------


## Motardpdx

5mg per day prior to my workouts at the gym was great but 3mg was even better, no negative side effects only the good ones :Wink:

----------


## Bonaparte

I don't have an answer to the question, but I can this: all these PDE-5 inhibitor side effects involving the eyes, sinuses, headache, ears, etc are due to vasodilation due to smooth muscle relaxation (the same MOA that promotes erections, lowers BP, and decreases prostate swelling). So if you are prone to vasodilatory sides and your cialis is working, then you're going to get the sides.

----------

